

Show HN: Stackey.com, a place where you can stack things that go together - andyshora
http://www.stackey.com

======
julianpye
I have been working on a few horizontal products and the starting challenge
with chicken and egg is always the same - you need to attract one vertical
community and allow to fill it with content. What kind of strategies do other
people use here? We tried automated import of existing content (e.g. from a
publisher), paying people to generate content (with a set of rapid authoring
tools). These strategies fill up content, but they don't engage a community
and don't engage users to share content. Another strategy is to engage a lead
user who already has a following, but this distorts the product into an
individual one.

------
fiatjaf
Previous entry, from 1 day ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8071532](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8071532)

